# Liga 2012/2013



## Livestrong (11 Agosto 2012)

Riuscirà il Real a difendere il titolo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

sembra sempre il solito Barca...2 partite e già hanno 5 punti di vantaggio sul Real


----------



## beggia (1 Settembre 2012)

campionato penoso!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Settembre 2012)

Il livello della Serie A sarà basso, ma almeno è " uniforme ", nel senso che si, ci sono squadre più forti ma le partite sono spesso molto equilibrate. 

Nella Liga ci sono Barcellona e Real.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

Infatti, monotono come campionato.


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

il real perde col siviglia e il barca allunga con un 4-1 sul getafe


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2012)

Ci lamentiamo noi, ma c'é chi, in proporzione, è messo pure peggio. Tipo il Real che continua a perdere e che ha già accumulato 8 punti dal Barça


----------



## Solo (16 Settembre 2012)

Punteranno tutto sulla CL...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

mi consola il fatto che c'è chi e messo peggio di noi...


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2012)

Fra 3 giornate c'è lo scontro diretto a Barcellona, può finire il campionato già dopo un mese


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2012)

il Real sta facendo una figura di m clamorosa...se perde lo scontro diretto finisce la Liga a ottobre 
11 punti da recuperare in Liga sarebbero 25 in Serie A


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Intanto l'Atletico Madrid per ora sta passeggiando sul Rayo, 4 a 0.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

regà non si sa ancora niente se Sky la compra?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> regà non si sa ancora niente se Sky la compra?



Purtroppo non credo prenderanno più i diritti per quest'anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non credo prenderanno più i diritti per quest'anno.



tacci loro...cmq il Barcellona oggi ha vinto 2-0 sul Granada (gol di Xavi al 87 e un autogol al 92) e fa punteggio pieno, 5 vittorie su 5


----------



## juventino (23 Settembre 2012)

Come se sto campionato non fosse gia una noia e monotonia di suo con i soliti Barcellona e Real Madrid indistruttibili armate che fanno più di 85 punti con disarmante facilità, adesso ci manca pure che il Real oggi non vince proiettando i catalani su un ipotetico +14/13 dopo il clasico (praticamente significherebbe campionato finito in autunno). Sono squadroni stupendi e belli da vedere per carità, ma io non scambierei mai la A con la liga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Come se sto campionato non fosse gia una noia e monotonia di suo con i soliti Barcellona e Real Madrid indistruttibili armate che fanno più di 85 punti con disarmante facilità, adesso ci manca pure che il Real oggi non vince proiettando i catalani su un ipotetico +14/13 dopo il clasico (praticamente significherebbe campionato finito in autunno). Sono squadroni stupendi e belli da vedere per carità, ma io non scambierei mai la A con la liga.


è un campionato ridicolo, però a me piace vedere Real e Barca che stendono gli avversari 8-0 e Messi e Ronaldo che fanno a gara a chi arriva primo a 50 gol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

sospesa la partita del Real...hanno tagliato i cavi


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2012)

Atletico a -2 dal Farsa


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Atletico a -2 dal Farsa


Che sia la sorpresa dell'anno?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2012)

La Liga terminerà il 7 Ottobre se il Barca batte il Real.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2012)

Cioe il malaga seconda????!! AO penny dove sei? Meno male che questi non prendono gli stipendi e sono in crisi.

In CL ce ne danno 6-7 peri aiutoooo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

il Barca alieno perdeva 2-1 fuori casa fino al 89 poi 2 assist di Messi e portano a casa la vittoria...domenica c'è il Clasico se vince il Barcellona finisce la Liga


----------



## juventino (30 Settembre 2012)

Non c'è niente da fare, il Barça è veramente troppo troppo forte.


----------



## Snake (30 Settembre 2012)

Si vede che non avete visto la partita, il Barca perdeva 2-0, è riuscito a sfangarla solo dopo che è stato espulso un giocatore del Siviglia che ha dato una testata a Fabregas. Hanno una fase difensiva che definire scandalosa è un eufemismo, se non rientrano Pujol e Pique domenica si riapre la liga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Si vede che non avete visto la partita, il Barca perdeva 2-0, è riuscito a sfangarla solo dopo che è stato espulso un giocatore del Siviglia che ha dato una testata a Fabregas. Hanno una fase difensiva che definire scandalosa è un eufemismo, se non rientrano Pujol e Pique domenica si riapre la liga.



si infatti ero ironico sul barca alieno...ma infatti questo Barca non andrà da nessuna parte (almeno in Champions)
forse vincerà solo la Liga


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Si vede che non avete visto la partita, il Barca perdeva 2-0, è riuscito a sfangarla solo dopo che è stato espulso un giocatore del Siviglia che ha dato una testata a Fabregas. Hanno una fase difensiva che definire scandalosa è un eufemismo, se non rientrano Pujol e Pique domenica si riapre la liga.


Bah non che il Real stia vivendo un gran momento eh


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Settembre 2012)

grande barca avanti cosi


----------



## BB7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Pure la partita prima di questa il Barça ha dimostrato una difesa da Lega Pro... hanno concesso 3 occasioni NETTE e si sono salvati solo grazie alla scarsità degli avversari incapaci di segnare pure 1vs1 col portiere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

il Real stava perdendo in casa 1-0 contro il Deportivo, poi ne fa 5 con una tripletta di Ronaldo (che aggancia Messi con 6 gol in 6 partite...con Falcao sopra di 1 gol)


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque io dico che il Barca non è più forte come gli anni scorsi


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2012)

comq se il levante arriva a qualificarsi per l'europa league qualcosa te la devi chiedere sul livello di questo campionato..


----------



## Snake (4 Ottobre 2012)

Sempre meglio che vedere Empoli e Livorno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Ottobre 2012)

forza Real per il Clasico!


----------



## Sir Yussen (7 Ottobre 2012)

Stasera Clasico e non ne parla nessuno..?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Ottobre 2012)

Qualcuno sa se il Clasico sarà trasmesso su qualche canale ebete di sky?


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

No aspe', preferisci vederti ronaldo messi iniesta etc anziche' pazzini che fa le sponde o igna che scavalla?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2012)

eh magari su sky...io non ne so niente


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2012)

dopo il Clasico terminato 2-2, l'Atletico Madrid vince al 90' contro il Malaga (2-1) e aggancia il Farsa in testa alla classifica

19 BARCELONA
19 ATLETICO DE MADRID
14 MALAGA
12 REAL BETIS 
11 REAL MADRID
11 MALLORCA
11 SEVILLA


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Ottobre 2012)

Mah secondo me la liga è già finita, a meno che non ci sia una sorpresa ma non credo.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me la liga è già finita, a meno che non ci sia una sorpresa ma non credo.



se fosse finita oggi il Real sarebbe in EL


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se fosse finita oggi il Real sarebbe in EL



Cmq spero nella sorpresa Atletico!


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cmq spero nella sorpresa Atletico!



se non vanno in champions (diretti, senza preliminari) quest'anno sono da legare


----------



## Harvey (20 Ottobre 2012)

Il Barcellona sta vincendo 5 a 4 a 10 minuti dalla fine


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Ottobre 2012)

> Il Barcellona sta vincendo 5 a 4 a 10 minuti dalla fine



non sarà combattuto ma resta spettacolare!

il Bilbao intanto è in forma Milan.. vicino alla zona calda


----------



## Snake (20 Ottobre 2012)

Messi show


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Ottobre 2012)

peccato non vedere questo campionato...mannaggia sky


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> peccato non vedere questo campionato...mannaggia sky



Molto meglio l'Europa League d'altronde...


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ma infatti a Sky stanno fuori di testa. Non comprano i diritti del miglior campionato del mondo per acquistare l'Europa League. Un torneo di serie Z.


----------



## BB7 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Questo è calcio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti a Sky stanno fuori di testa. Non comprano i diritti del miglior campionato del mondo per acquistare l'Europa League. Un torneo di serie Z.



infatti per me è più bello pure della Premier...Real e Barca ti fanno divertire, poi quei 2 mostri fanno a gara a chi arriva primo a 50 gol in Campionato


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Falcao al 90'!!!!

L'Atletico vince 0-1 con la Real Sociedad e tiene il passo del Farsa


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Ottobre 2012)

Dai la Liga campionato migliore al mondo non si può proprio sentire.

La Premier sta almeno due spanne sopra.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2012)

*Liga, 9a. giornata
Oggi, alle 16
Espanyol-Malaga 0-0

Oggi, alle 18
Betis Siviglia-Valencia 1-0
9' Salva (B)

Oggi, alle ore 20
Celta Vigo-Deportivo la Coruna 1-1
8' Bermejo (C), 29' Dominguez (D)

Oggi, alle 22
Rayo Vallecano-Barcellona 0-5
20' Villa (B), 48' e 89' Messi (B), 78' Xavi (B), 80' Fabregas (B)

Domenica, ore 12
Saragozza-Siviglia

Domenica, ore 16
Levante-Granada

Domenica, ore 17.50
Athletic Bilbao-Getafe

Domenica, ore 19.45
Atletico Madrid-Osasuna

Domenica, ore 22
Maiorca-Real Madrid

Lunedì, ore 21.30
Real Valladolid-Real Sociedad

Classifica: Barcellona 25, Atletico Madrid 22, Malaga 18, Betis Siviglia 16, Siviglia 14, Real Madrid 14, Levante 13, Maiorca 11, Valencia 11, Rayo Vallecano 10, Getafe 10, Valladolid 10, Celta Vigo 10, Real Sociedad 9, Real Saragozza 9, Granada 8, Athletic Bilbao 8, Deportivo La Coruna 7, Espanyol 6, Osasuna 5.*


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2012)

Gol pazzesco di Soldado:


----------



## Harvey (24 Novembre 2012)

Il real ha perso col betis domani il barca può andare a +11 il che significa campionato finito a novembre...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2012)

vedremo se il farsa vincerà a Valencia comunque c'è anche da seguire l'Atletico che è a -3


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Campionato del Real assolutamente disastroso. Domani il Barça può andare a +11


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Novembre 2012)

Il Real secondo me ora più che mai ha la testa solo ed esclusivamente in coppa.

Comunque, forza Atletico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2012)

almeno noi abbiamo la squadra che fa schifo...campionato ridicolo del Real così perde pure la Champions


----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2012)

Poker per Barca e Atletico che staccano il Real. Prossima giornata c'è il derby di Madrid, il Barca può mettere una bella ipoteca sul campionato.


----------



## BB7 (25 Novembre 2012)

Ormai il Real è fuori dal giro per la vittoria della Liga. Cmq altra doppietta per il Dio del Calcio, avanti cosi


----------



## juventino (26 Novembre 2012)

Campionato finito a novembre. Mi sa che Mou già pensa al PSG o comunque alla sua prossima squadra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2012)

solo 4 gol per superare muller,in un mese circa di tempo,ce la farà?


----------



## juventino (26 Novembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> solo 4 gol per superare muller,in un mese circa di tempo,ce la farà?



Ce la farà. Infondo i record son fatti anche per essere battuti oltre che stabiliti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2012)

si ce la farà...arriverà a 90 gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2012)

-11


----------



## Hammer (26 Novembre 2012)

Godo per Mourinho. Forza Atletico!


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2012)

Campionato finito chiudiamo il topic


----------



## sheva90 (27 Novembre 2012)

Quest'anno non c'è storia.


----------



## BB7 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Barcelona	4 - 0	Athletic Bilbao al 60' Aspettando il Derby di Madrid...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2012)

5-1...

Boh ogni partita vincono con 4 e 5 gol...Ma io mi chiedo. La gente non si annoia? Ogni partita ha il risultato, chi segna chi gioca meglio scontato. Ma poi perche sul 3 a 0 continuare ad infierire? Che senso ha? Si gioca solo per i record....


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Dicembre 2012)

Doppietta di Leo.Quanti gol mancano per il record di Muller?


----------



## BB7 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Ennesima doppietta del Dio del calcio  Se non sbaglio gli mancano uno o due goal per il record...


----------



## Snake (1 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Doppietta di Leo.Quanti gol mancano per il record di Muller?



84, record di Muller 85.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2012)

-1 gol di messi credo proprio che lo superi


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (1 Dicembre 2012)

1-0 Real dopo 37 minuti, C.Ronaldo stranamente.


----------



## BB7 (1 Dicembre 2012)

lol Real primo e unico tiro in porta gol con la solita punizione di Ronaldo. Cmq partita molto cattiva ci sarà almeno un rosso sicuro nel secondo tempo. Come sempre ritmi elevatissimi ma anche tanti errori... in generale un pò meglio l'Atletico che crea più gioco ma il Real si difende con tanti uomini e riparte bene.


----------



## Harvey (1 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

niente il real ha vinto...vedo gia l atletico spazzare la palla


----------



## BB7 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Finita 2 a 0 per il Real. Gol, assist, traversa e palo per Ronaldo. Secondo tempo dominato dai Blancos


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Dicembre 2012)

11 punti sono cmq impossibili da recuperare in Liga


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> 84, record di Muller 85.



Le ultime partite prima di fine anno sono contro Betis,Atletico e Valladolid,tre squadre di buona classifica.
Dovrebbe farcela.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Dicembre 2012)

arriva a 90 gol


----------



## Snake (2 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Le ultime partite prima di fine anno sono contro Betis,Atletico e Valladolid,tre squadre di buona classifica.
> Dovrebbe farcela.



C'è anche l'ultima di champions col Benfica


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> C'è anche l'ultima di champions col Benfica



Ah già!In quella ne farà almeno un paio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2012)

vittoria del Real per 3-2...ma Ronaldo in Campionato non segna più??


----------



## Snake (8 Dicembre 2012)

lol, ha segnato settimana scorsa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> lol, ha segnato settimana scorsa



ahah si ma quest'anno sta segnando "poco" rispetto all'anno scorso...


----------



## Harvey (9 Dicembre 2012)

Live:

Atletico Madrid - Deportivo 6 - 0

5 goal di Falcao 

Mancano ancora 5 minuti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2012)

mamma mia Falcao 5 gol


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2012)

Maddai sto falcao è un giocatore illegale


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2012)

*85*


----------



## Harvey (9 Dicembre 2012)

86, record superato...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2012)

Messi supera Muller!


----------



## BB7 (9 Dicembre 2012)

*MESSI*


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2012)

Adriano rotfl


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Dicembre 2012)

felicissima grandissimo LIONEL MESSI altro che ronaldo


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Dicembre 2012)

Il più forte di sempre.


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2012)

Nel finale stava per fare un gol pazzesco, per la cronaca in stagione sono 30, no dico TRENTA


----------



## juventino (10 Dicembre 2012)

Tralasciando Messi, che come ampiamente prevedibile è entrato nella leggenda, c'è un Atletico che grazie ai gol di Falcao sta disputando una stagione veramente clamorosa. Ma da quanto tempo non stavano così a lungo sopra il Real in classifica?


----------



## bmb (10 Dicembre 2012)

Da: citazioni improbabili sui calciatori del Cagliari.

Leo prova a battere anche questo record:


----------



## BB7 (16 Dicembre 2012)

LOL il Real non ha fatto vedere palla agli avversari per 35 minuti e alla prima occasione in contropiede prende gol.


----------



## Ibracadabra (16 Dicembre 2012)

Real Madrid 0 - Espanyol 1


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Dicembre 2012)

finita 2-2 ciao real se stasera vince il barca aiai


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

I "terzi anni" di Mourinho con la stessa squadra sono sempre tragici. Ormai gli è rimasta solo la Champions


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

pure se oggi per caso il Barcellona perderà, il Real non ce la farà mai a recuperare 10 punti in Liga...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2012)

Gran gol del Tigre


----------



## Hammer (22 Dicembre 2012)

Il Real perde 3-2 a Malaga, è a -16 dal Barça che vince 3-1 con il Valladolid. 
Casillas è finito in panca, non succedeva da dieci anni. Mourinho bersagliatissimo dalla stampa.


----------



## Snake (22 Dicembre 2012)

Muahahahahha, pure questa han perso? Se non sono già implosi poco ci manca


----------



## Hammer (22 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Muahahahahha, pure questa han perso? Se non sono già implosi poco ci manca



Il pagliaccio non sa più che pesci pigliare. Se va fuori dalla Champions è l'apoteosi, godrei come un maiale


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2012)

ma come fanno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2013)

il Real torna a vincere 4-3 contro il Real Sociedad e doppietta di CR7


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2013)

farsa già 4-0 dopo mezz'ora nel derby


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2013)

grande barca


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2013)

Sapete cosa? Io non credo nel FARCA...cioe questi stanno correndo come un treno 0 sconfitte in liga nel girone d'andata, 1 pareggio e tutte vittorie..mi sa che il Milan farà un miracolo..il Farca sta andando troppo bene, talmente bene che non succede ma se succede


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2013)

che mostri


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa che sto Guardiola è un bluff, anzi stanno andando meglio con vilanova...

In panchina puoi anche mettere un manichino....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa? Io non credo nel FARCA...cioe questi stanno correndo come un treno 0 sconfitte in liga nel girone d'andata, 1 pareggio e tutte vittorie..mi sa che il Milan farà un miracolo..il Farca sta andando troppo bene, talmente bene che non succede ma se succede



sarebbe una piccola rivincita dopo i furti del 2006 su Sheva e l'anno scorso su Nesta...potevamo avere qualche Champions in più


----------



## Emanuele (12 Gennaio 2013)

Il real perde altri punti: pareggio in trasferta con l'osasuna, espulso kakà


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Gennaio 2013)

Grande il profeta di Setubal


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sto Guardiola è un bluff, anzi stanno andando meglio con vilanova...
> 
> In panchina puoi anche mettere un manichino....


Se ragioni così allora anche Sacchi era un mezzo allenatore, dato che con Capello si fece complessivamente meglio. Guardiola è un ottimo allenatore altroché.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2013)

Sacchi ha anche allenato la nazionale e portato essa alla finale di un mondiale, persa soltanto contro il Brasile ai rigori.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sacchi ha anche allenato la nazionale e portato essa alla finale di un mondiale, persa soltanto contro il Brasile ai rigori.



Ed era una grandissima nazionale tra l'altro. 

Guardiola è un grandissimo allenatore altroché. La prova del 9 per lui sarà il prossimo anno quando tornerà in panchina.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ed era una grandissima nazionale tra l'altro.
> 
> Guardiola è un grandissimo allenatore altroché. La prova del 9 per lui sarà il prossimo anno quando tornerà in panchina.



Si ok kurt ma dimmi in un allenatore fenomeno che non abbia avuto una grande squadra e ha vinto?

Forse solo Mourinho nel 2004 poi anche lui sempre avuto grandi squadre..

Aspettiamo e vidiamo cosa farà Guardiola con lo United o City...poi ne riparleremo


----------



## rossovero (13 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ok kurt ma dimmi in un allenatore fenomeno che non abbia avuto una grande squadra e ha vinto?
> 
> Forse solo Mourinho nel 2004 poi anche lui sempre avuto grandi squadre..
> 
> Aspettiamo e vidiamo cosa farà Guardiola con lo United o City...poi ne riparleremo



Sí, ma non é che nel 2004 il Porto di Mourinho abbia sconfitto chissá quali squadre per vincere la Champions...
Comunque Ferguson con l´Aberdeen a inizio carriera ha fatto miracoli, Scala col Parma negli anni Novanta anche non ha fatto proprio male e credo ci siano altri esempi che ora non mi vengono in mente


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ok kurt ma dimmi in un allenatore fenomeno che non abbia avuto una grande squadra e ha vinto?
> 
> Forse solo Mourinho nel 2004 poi anche lui sempre avuto grandi squadre..
> 
> Aspettiamo e vidiamo cosa farà Guardiola con lo United o City...poi ne riparleremo



Ma appunto nessuno, o meglio quasi nessuno, ha vinto senza avere una grande squadra. Ecco perché, nonostante abbia allenato una delle squadre più forti di sempre, non ritengo Guardiola un bluff ma invece un grande allenatore


----------



## Snake (13 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sacchi ha anche allenato la nazionale e portato essa alla finale di un mondiale, persa soltanto contro il Brasile ai rigori.



Volevi dire Baggio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2013)

+18 ahahah questi vincono con i soliti 30 punti di vantaggio...ma questa volta pure sulla seconda


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2013)

il farsa 18 vittorie e 1 pareggio nel girone di andata.....

mourinho è comunque un fail perchè è a -7 dall'atletico


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2013)

liga già finita loool


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ok kurt ma dimmi in un allenatore fenomeno che non abbia avuto una grande squadra e ha vinto?
> 
> Forse solo Mourinho nel 2004 poi anche lui sempre avuto grandi squadre..
> 
> Aspettiamo e vidiamo cosa farà Guardiola con lo United o City...poi ne riparleremo



Mou nel 2004 vinse perchè tutte le altre big si eliminarono da sole

Quella Champions, se non ci fosse stata la folle notte di La Coruna, sarebbe stata nostra

E la finale porto monaco [stralol] ne è la prova.


----------



## BB7 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Real in vantaggio sul Valencia. Partita molto divertente da seguire (;


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2013)

nessuno parla del 5-0 del Real sul Valencia dopo 45 minuti?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

pokeri di messi e ancora non e finita siamo solo al 60'


----------



## BB7 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Messi risponde alla tripletta di Ronaldo con un bel poker  E la partita non è ancora finita


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2013)

Classifica Segunda: 

Elche 53
Almeria 42
Girona 41
Alcoron 41
*Barça B 39*


----------



## pennyhill (2 Febbraio 2013)

Espanyol - Levante con Felipe Mattioni titolare. Causa infortuni non giocava dall'inizio dal 15 maggio 2010.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2013)

finito il primo tempo di Granada-Real con il Granada in vantaggio su Autogol di Ronaldo
brutto Real, non è più la squadra mostruosa dell'anno scorso...il centrocampo non mi piace più...Xabi Alonso è in calo e Modric non mi convince
questi rischiano di uscire subito contro il Manchester che hanno stabilito il Record di punti per adesso (62)


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2013)

autogol di cristiana


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

il Barça in seria difficoltà contro il Valencia. Per ora 1-1 con pareggio su rigore del barca


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2013)

È crisi Barça, solo quattro punti nelle ultime tre giornate.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2013)

Real sta vincendo 4-0 contro il Siviglia...Ronaldo dopo il primo autogol della sua carriera settimana scorsa contro il Granda, oggi fa tripletta e viene sostituito


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

finita 6-1 barca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2013)

il Barca ha vinto 6 a 1 e strano che Messi ha fatto solo 1 gol (anche se ha fatto 2 assist)


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

Madò..ci asfaltano la settimana prossima...pietà per noi... già mi immagino il grande zapata contro messi


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Febbraio 2013)

questi ci sbudellano come un branzino.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

vediamo che farà stasera il Barca
cmq a me sembra che il Real ha dato tutto quanto l'anno scorso (Record in Liga 100 Punti)...sennò non si spiega questo inizio di Campionato


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Febbraio 2013)

Se la fanno sotto per Mercoledi. Gli tremano le gambe.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

finita 2-1 barca doppio messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

Messi 301 gol con il Barca


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

1° gol In liga in questa stagione per Kakà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

finita 2-1 Real sul Deportivo ma quanta fatica:S


----------



## pennyhill (23 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;131995 ha scritto:


> 1° gol In liga in questa stagione per *Kakà*.



La cosa più bella è la palla per C. Ronaldo nel gol di Higuain.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2013)

Intanto il farca sta perdendo 0-1 contro il siviglia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2013)

ancora non è finita


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2013)

David Villa ha pareggiato


----------



## pennyhill (23 Febbraio 2013)

_El Guaje_


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2013)

David Villa migliore in campo, l'unico che fa qualcosa. Il resto poco davvero poco. Fanno possesso e basta.

Gol messi che da solo passeggia in area in mezzo a 5 del siviglia ma come si fa?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2013)

eccoli che ribaltano...cmq l'ho sempre detto che Villa è un giocatore sottovalutato...è stato uno degli attaccanti più decisivi degli ultimi 20 anni


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ho visto solo il primo tempo poi sono uscita ma nel primo tempo nonostante mancasse qualche titolare non hanno giocato bene, hanno sbagliato un bel po di palloni.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

Intanto il barca contro il deportivo risparmia messi, iniesta, piquet e bousquets...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Marzo 2013)

Finita 2-0 Barca Sanchez;Messi,già Messi e Iniesta entrati al 60° loro possono farlo ormai hanno vinto il campionato, noi invece siamo nel pieno dei punti importanti e non possiamo permetterci di fare turnover.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2013)

già è arrivato a 40 gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2013)

Senza Messi sono al 40° e sono già 4-0 doppio Sanchez e Fabregas


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

vincono Barca e Real


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Maggio 2013)

Barcellona campione di Spagna ufficialmente


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2013)

Ma giocano ancora questi????? Ma quando finisce il campionato?


----------

